# What was your largest lamb ever??



## purplequeenvt (May 6, 2012)

We had the largest lamb in the history of our farm born today at 16.5 lbs. She is 3/4 Border Leicester and 1/4 Dorper. 

What was the largest lamb your sheep have ever had?

**_This is just for fun_**


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (May 6, 2012)

Last spring we had a purebred Tunis ewe birth a huge 19.2lb lamb!     I had to assist a little, and I am sorry to say that the lamb didn`t make it!


----------



## Remuda1 (May 6, 2012)

My first lambing ever..... December 23rd, 2011. Didn't weigh her, but did manage to save both ewe and lamb.






Still amazes me that that lamb came out of that ewe.... We guesstimated about 16 pounds or so.


----------



## purplequeenvt (May 7, 2012)

Four Winds Ranch said:
			
		

> Last spring we had a purebred Tunis ewe birth a huge 19.2lb lamb!     I had to assist a little, and I am sorry to say that the lamb didn`t make it!


Oh my! That is massive! I'm sorry you lost the lamb. I too had to assist with the birth. It was a first time mother and the poor just could not get baby out. I didn't think *I* was going to be able to get her out!


----------



## purplequeenvt (May 7, 2012)

Remuda1 said:
			
		

> My first lambing ever..... December 23rd, 2011. Didn't weigh her, but did manage to save both ewe and lamb.
> http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g68/remuda1/photo-41.jpg
> 
> Still amazes me that that lamb came out of that ewe.... We guesstimated about 16 pounds or so.


Looking at the picture, I would guess more than 16 lbs, but pictures can be deceiving. Was is it a ram or a ewe? 

Do you have purebred Dorpers? I really want to get some. My massive baby is 1/4 Dorper.


----------



## Remuda1 (May 7, 2012)

I have full blood commercial dorpers and I have just started acquiring some registered stock. I sold just about half of my Commercial flock early last week. Once I get the last four lambs from this crop sold I'll end up with eleven ewes, four of which are registered and one registered ram. UNLESS I end up keeping the last little ewe lamb from the commercial crop.... She's a twin and still a little young to know, but she and her brother look very good so far. 

The large lamb was a ewe. It took us a LONG time to get her out. My husband pulling on her legs and me trying to stretch the ewe out and work the head out. I know now that I over fed the ewe and will never make that mistake again. Lol, my husband has had rotator cuff surgery since then and I have had to see the doc for pain in my left shoulder and arm. Like I said, this was our first lambing and I got into bed at like five the next morning..... The very NEXT morning I went out to do chores and noticed mucus hanging from another ewe, I nearly shot myself, ROFL!!!


----------



## purplequeenvt (May 7, 2012)

I know what you mean about shooting yourself. We are at the tail end of a very long lambing season. 22 total bred ewes with 4 more ewes to lamb (33 lambs so far!)

We had 9 lambs in 4 days (the 1st-4th of May) and with the exception of 1 ewe, they all lambed after 9pm. When we got the 5th ewe (lambs #8 and #9), I went to do a barn check at 10:30 or so and there was mom in labor, I almost cried. I just wanted to go to bed! I'm convinced that group (they all came from the same farm) was trying to kill me. 

I'm trying to figure out how to get some nice registered Dorpers. There is a farm near us that has a bunch, but when we called them to see about renting/buying a ram from them, they said that they had one available, but he has CL. Not really something I want to have on our farm.


----------



## purplequeenvt (May 7, 2012)

So I need to update the weight of that lamb. We all thought she was 16.5, but we weren't sure how accurate that weight was. I weighed her again this morning......she was actually 18 lbs. Geez. That poor mother.


----------



## bonbean01 (May 7, 2012)

WOW!!!!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 7, 2012)

We had an 18 lb suffolk once. Yikes.


----------



## Remuda1 (May 7, 2012)

Well, I had to look up what CL is and it sounds like some nasty stuff. Definitely don't need to invite that over. I like the new registered lambs that I bought but I do feel like there's a good market for private sales of both registered and commercial dorpers so I am definitely going to keep commercial ewes here as well. I've only kept the ones I really like and they will be bred to the registered ram for (hopefully) some very nice lambs. Time will tell, I guess. I'm just glad to have some time off before the next go-round . Best wishes for easy lambings with your remaining ewes. I kind of miss seeing 14-16 little babies out there running around, but I'm not looking for any bottle babies either! LOL .


----------



## boykin2010 (May 7, 2012)

My largest was about 12 pounds. I thought that was pretty big but yall are making me think otherwise...


----------



## purplequeenvt (May 8, 2012)

12 lbs is still impressive!


----------

